# Getting Gallbladder Removed



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

In two days I’m getting my gallbladder removed. I’ve been in terrible pain so I will be out of commission for a while. But hopefully soon up to posting. They said it’s an out patient operation and not a big one. So I cleaned everything, my tanks and cages and house so I don’t have to do anything. I’m a bit nervous even though it’s a mild operation, it’s still surgery. So if I’m not on for a bit that’s why.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope it goes all right ^^ fingers crossed you feel better soon


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hope everything comes out ok. No pun intended.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> Hope it goes all right ^^ fingers crossed you feel better soon


Thanks, I will be glad when it's over with.



> Hope everything comes out ok. No pun intended.


lol Thanks, Im sure everything will come out okay. They just suck it out threw the belly button I think.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I hope you do okay


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Good luck with your operation, hope all goes smoothly. 

Your lucky, you get anesthetics, i recently had a abscess cut out from my upper right leg, no pain medication at all, there was none. I passed out after about 3 mins of it. VERY painful.

But yours should at least be a piece of cake vs that.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Im sure you will do ok


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nothing to it. They give you a shot, and suddenly, you wake up! It really goes by in an eyeblink.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes, it shouldn't be too bad. It will be over before I know it. I just want this out to get some relief from pain.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck and get well soon


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel your pain, or once felt it anyway. My own gallbladder came out two years ago, and came out the HARD way. Even the ten-inch slice in my abdomen didn't hurt half as much as the gallbladder did.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> I feel your pain, or once felt it anyway. My own gallbladder came out two years ago, and came out the HARD way. Even the ten-inch slice in my abdomen didn't hurt half as much as the gallbladder did.


When you said the hard way, I pictured a man snapping a rubber glove over his hand.

Surgury is ok though, well it was for me. I had major surgury do to a skateboarding accident, they gave me tons of popcicles. The worst part about it is living with the scars and feeling them like they're fresh wounds everytime you get drunk. Just be happy they won't have to take a saw to your head or something and for gawd sakes don't leave without eaing a whole box of popcicles!


----------

